# What pigments should i buy?



## glam8babe (May 14, 2008)

Ive been more of an eyeshadow and lipstick mac addict most of the time and just got into pigments recently.

I currently own both of the holiday 07 pigment sets which have:
- reflects blue
- reflects gold
- forest green
- naval blue
- softwash grey
- sunpepper
- copper sparkle
- lily white
- helium
- dazzleray

and a full sized Mutiny pigment from Naughty Nauticals

The main ones i have my eye on are:
- vanilla (because of the raves!)
- violet
- melon
- golden olive
- teal
- fuschia

but i dont know what else?
when ive been looking at peoples collections ive seen all these lovely pigments but theres just so many colours to choose from i dunno where to start


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2008)

Ohhh Violet is my HG piggie! I would suggest a nice gold color like Gold Mode (this came out last year- but maybe you can find it at a CCO or on here). A nice gold pigment is so versatile and can go day to night so easily.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 14, 2008)

I would definitely agree with getting Melon - it's one of the most unique MAC shades, in my opinion. Golden Olive is also a beautiful colour, but perhaps not necessary if you already have Springtime Skipper and/or Juxt? Vanilla and Fuchsia are useful colours for me, but I'm not wowed by either of them. That's just me though.

How about Pink Opal? It's really versatile as you can use it as a "colour" itself, as a highlight, as a nice light shade round the tearduct, or it's also great on the cheeks as a highlight or as a nice shimmer for the decolletage area when used with a bit of Fix+ etc etc. Can you tell I like it a lot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rose is lovely, though the texture leaves a little bit to be desired. (I think Revved Up is sometimes described as similar, but less chunky?) It looks really good with Melon. I always think of them as being opposites of each other, one being gold/yellow with a hint of pink/pink and the other being dusky pink with a hint of gold. It can look quite subtle and daytime-y or more dramatic if you build it up and use it with darker colours.

My other favourite pigment is Chartreuse. It's so bright and zingy and is fun and summery to wear.


----------



## User49 (May 14, 2008)

Golden Olive and Teal are must haves! I really like Fairy Light or Pink Opal because you can use them lightly dusted on cheeks for a bit of sparkle or you can use them under brow bone to highlight. I also really like Rebel Rock Blue from a long time ago! xx


----------



## MACATTAK (May 14, 2008)

I love pigments, so my question would be which ones shouldn't I get (which wouldn't be many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Anyway, all of your choices are good ones.  Since they have so much in them, get the colors that you feel you would get the most use out of.  You can always buy samples of ones you aren't sure of.


----------



## ilovegreen (May 14, 2008)

Teal & Dark Soul are a must imo but theres another dozen or so new pigments coming up so I'd save the money for anything from those lines as the perm will always be there.........hopefully.


----------



## ilorietta (May 14, 2008)

I recommend bright fuschia (it's a PRO item) instead of fuschia as it's prettier! Also Grape (PRO) is another lovely purple colour!


----------



## glam8babe (May 14, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## Brittni (May 14, 2008)

Violet, Teal, and Fuschia are must haves if you like bright colors. I instantly thought of Mutiny for you but I see you have that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silver is really fun and Pink Bronze is gorgeous.


----------



## KikiB (May 14, 2008)

If you have a way to get a full size of Helium, DO SO. Helium is one of my favourite pigments to use, because I can truly use it anywhere. Another one to get is Jardin Aires-after I got it, I will not be needing to get Vanilla. It's my summer makeup product, that and some lip gloss. Mutiny is amazing. Another one I use a lot of is Aire-de-Blu. My eye look today is Moon's Reflection on the lid, Beautiful Iris as top and bottom liner, and Aire-de-Blu in the crease. You can use Mutiny, but Aire-de-Blu is softer. As far as perm ones go, I'm wanting to get Golden Lemon. I have Violet and it is a nice one, but I'm in a blue phase right now. Teal is great, a little goes a very long way though.


----------



## KTB (May 15, 2008)

Jardin Aires for sure, especially going in to summer. It's perfect for a natural look but goes well with so many colours.

I used to love Melon and Golden Olive but have actually moved away from them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must use them soon. I'm loving Chartreuse and Golden Lemon since I'm big into brights at the moment


----------



## Brittni (May 15, 2008)

Ohh yes, Helium is amazing! I bought a full size jar off someone on here and I loooveee it!


----------



## Patricia (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Golden Olive is also a beautiful colour, but perhaps not necessary if you already have Springtime Skipper and/or Juxt? 

My other favourite pigment is Chartreuse. It's so bright and zingy and is fun and summery to wear._

 

i have to disagree about golden olive, it looks nothing like SS or juxt, becky you need golden olive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also think you need chartreuse cos you like brights, and it's a different shade of green

also, like Hilly said, you definitely need gold mode, it's the perfect shade of gold, not yellow or orange or bronze, just GOLD, i got a sample recently and i LOVE it SO much!!!

i completely agree with your wishlist but i also would add pink bronze, you will love it and it will make your blue eyes pop!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 15, 2008)

I just got my very first pigment Tan. It is a very beautiful peachy, pinky, light coppery color


----------



## ritchieramone (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_i have to disagree about golden olive, it looks nothing like SS or juxt_

 
Fair enough - they're very similar on me but obviously not on everyone!

I would agree with the recommendations for Jardin Aires too - it's very pretty and goes with so many other colours.


----------



## madame_morbid (May 15, 2008)

Vanilla...I'm not a pigment lover, but i can honestly say I use Vanilla every single day in some way.


----------



## geeko (May 15, 2008)

hmm if u can get ur hands on quietly, it's a very nice light shade of silverish purple pigment


----------



## riacarolina (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ 
The main ones i have my eye on are:
- vanilla (because of the raves!)
- violet
- melon
- golden olive
- teal
- fuschia
_

 

lol I own all of those. I love em all, but the one that surprised me most was vanilla! i held off on getting it cause it seemed like just another white frosty pigment, but soooo not!!! its got this GORGEOUS goldy, shimmery look... *love* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Teal and golden olive are awesome, I love to use them together, with golden olive on the inner corner, teal on the outer edge, and a darker blue (deep truth) in the crease. it gives this awesome, mermaid-y look, i did it on a model for a hair show in march and she LOVED it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




melon and fuschia are also good pigments, although fuschia doesn't come out as bright as it looks in the jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you've got a great list there, and i'm sure you'd be happy with any of those pigments!!


----------



## beauty_marked (May 15, 2008)

all the ones you mentioned are amazing. especially vanilla o-m-g

my personal faves are
gold mode
dark soul
accent red
jardin aires
rose
tan
off the radar


----------



## user79 (May 16, 2008)

Bright Fuchsia
Rebel Rock Blue
Blue Brown
Rose Gold
Gold Mode

I'd get samples though, pigments last seemingly forever, and with samples you can try out so many different colours.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2008)

My favorites are:
Vanilla
Your Ladyship (LE)
Sweet Sienna (LE)
Silver Fog (Pro)
Emerald Green (Pro)
Aire de Blue (LE)
Violet
Teal
Gold Dusk (LE)


----------



## gigglegirl (May 17, 2008)

eek I'll be the party pooper and say I'm glad I didn't get a full size teal--I got a sample off 1165Cheryl on here. More than enough for me, considering how it seems to freaking stick to my shadows, even after I use makeup remover to take off my makeup then wash my face. -sorry just my 2c-
-Jardin Aires (I actually use this more than Vanilla, but honestly either are great!)
-Melon--such a NICE colour! 
-Green Brown (Pro) love it! Along the same kind of lines as Sunpepper, just diff tones. I love it!
-Tan
-Golden Olive

But there are SO many ones coming down the line this summer. what with colour forms AND that one later...my memory escapes me. Thats why I'm holding off buying any perm pigments til I get all I want this summer.

Good luck, it can be a hard decision to make! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On colours you think you are more iffy on, I definitely suggest getting samples.


----------



## mitcha (May 18, 2008)

*PIGS: where do I start?*

I don't own any pigs yet, I just wanna buy some but have no clue where to start, I mean: which colors?????
There's a huge list!
Is there any site with all the colors available with a demonstration pic?

Or an easier way: which are the best pigs??

thanks!!


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

*Re: PIGS: where do I start?*

Unfortunately all my faves are LE.  Ones I do like are... Vanilla, Naked, Chocolate Brown, Melon, Teal & Fuchsia

Fav LE... Coco Beach, Coco, All Girl, Quitely & Softwash

When I started getting into the piggies, I felt so overwhelmed.  My first one was Fuchsia and loved it.  I am now converted and have so many FS jars.  It will become an addiction.


----------



## panda0410 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: PIGS: where do I start?*

There are way too many good piggie choices to make...lol...! Like melliquor said it will become an addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love mine, a lot of my faves are LE as well, but there are plenty of reg colours I couldnt do without, Vanilla, Golden Olive, Melon, Rose and Chocolate Brown are pretty much my reg staples and the ones I reach for most frequently.
Of my LEs I adore Your Ladyship, Sweet Sienna, Soft Washed, Subtle & Coco. In the old Dcds my absolute favourite is Green frost, followed by Silver and Blue. If you can get your hands on some samples I'd recommend doing that first since you may never end up using a full sized piggie completely and it gives you a great way to try before you buy. Otherwise head for your nearest pro store to check them all out


----------



## bebs (May 18, 2008)

*Re: PIGS: where do I start?*

Like panda said.. I would just go to the pro store and or the site and get a list of colors from there as they have some great colors that aren't that hard to get a hold of. 

I guess I'm lucky in that my fav. color is chartreuse I love most all of my pro color pigments. 

Also you picked a great time to start getting into pigments, now with two major collections releasing a lot of them, as well as a re promoting some old le colors most people like. 

as most mac stores will ship back the le, after a while when it doesn't sell. a good place to look for them is on specktra, some sellers will have samples as well as full sized jars in the swap bin. another place I would look at is your local cco, they might have some of the older pigments.


----------



## mitcha (May 18, 2008)

*Re: PIGS: where do I start?*

Thank you girls, I'll take some look at those colors!!!
I can see piggies are an addiction, and probably I'll be!
Lol!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 18, 2008)

*Re: PIGS: where do I start?*

I think you should go for colors you think you'd like... that's what I did when I started. I picked up Melon and Coco Beach on a whim, and when I knew I liked them, I ordered Pink Opal, Golden Olive, and Violet. You might also want to think about what other shadow colors you own, and what would work well with them. I love combining e/s and pigments. Definitely read reviews and look at FOTDs too. That always helps me!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: PIGS: where do I start?*

I really like tan. It's kinda boring, I know, but I can wear it anytime and it always looks good!


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

*Re: PIGS: where do I start?*

After awhile most pigments WILL make their way to a CCO so that is a good way to get started. That's how I got my personal favourite, Helium. Vanilla is a very popular one, I much prefer Jardin Aires though (they both are great). Violet is a really nice one too. I don't have a lot of perm ones, only two-all the rest are LE. Mutiny (from Naughty Nauticals) is a great one to get because it's a very wearable, easy to work with colour. The Lark About is nice too. My look today is Crystal Avalanche from lash to brow with Lark About in the crease and Helium on top lash line and it really pops.


----------



## KTB (May 18, 2008)

*Re: PIGS: where do I start?*

I would definitely get samples of some colours you won't use a lot of.  1165Cheryl on here is GREAT!  

My faves are: Your Ladyship (LE sadly and I can't find a whole jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
                     Deckchair (also LE)
                     Jardin Aires - LE but still available
                     Emerald Green
                      Shimmertime

I'm loving Mutiny, Chartreuse and Golden Lemon for bright colour too. Piggies definitely become an addiction - I have quite the sample collection going on


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

Try Kitschmas, Revved-Up, Chartreuse, Emerald Green or Jardin Aires.


----------



## ch3rlyn (May 19, 2008)

*Re: PIGS: where do I start?*

KTB i have seen Your Ladyship in singapore. if you want you can get someone to CP for you.


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

*Re: PIGS: where do I start?*

Vanilla, Teal, Violet, Kitschmas, Golden Olive, Jardins Aires.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 19, 2008)

You have to try Sunnydaze, Subtle, & Mauvement! The best smokey combo ever!!!!

I also love Coco (very close to Sunnydaze) & Softwashed (asia exclusive). You also gotta check out Reflects Antique Gold......there are no words to describe it!


----------



## nico (May 29, 2008)

*Re: PIGS: where do I start?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch3rlyn* 

 
_KTB i have seen Your Ladyship in singapore. if you want you can get someone to CP for you._

 
which collection does your ladyship belong to


----------



## cipelica (May 29, 2008)

*Antiquitease Colour
*18th October [US/Canada]
November [international]

_Pigment_ 

Your Ladyship - creamy white w/ gold pearlized pigments 
Gold Stroke - mid-tone chocolate brown w/ red pearlized pigments 
Sweet Sienna - brown w/ grey pearlized pigments ......


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 17, 2008)

There will be 8 pigments in the Overrich collection. I can't wait to check those ones out, especially Blonder's Gold.

Also, Jardin Aires will be repromoted in the Colour Form collection.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 17, 2008)

Definitely:
Kelly Green (pro)
Copperized or Night Light


----------



## daniellefc (Jun 18, 2008)

Definitley get Vanilla! I got a bunch of samples when ebay will still selling them and thats the only one so far that i've used up AND went and bought the full size. you can use it everywhere. i cannot say enough about it. great color. I also really like blue brown. It's a really interesting color and i use it quite a bit. I think its totally underrated ;] Good luck deciding though!


----------



## Exotica (Jun 18, 2008)

Tan (Use it in almost every day)
Violet - (Great shimmery mid-toned violet/purple)
Green Brown - (If you like something a little different)
Mauvement (if you like Satin Taupe e/s you will LOVE this!)

Hope I helped.


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 18, 2008)

I looked your avatar and in my mind came instantly three one: Vanilla, Melon and Chocolate brown. Melon pigment is your definite must have if you have blue eyes! (I'm not sure but I guess that yours are blue ones..) Vanilla is another must have: it's very versatile and you can do so many different things with that pigment. Chocolate brown is classic and timeless shade. I would get this one in sample size because it lasts so long time even if you use it daily. It is so highly pigmented that you don't have to take this one much to our brush  You have already many bright shades of pigments so I would recommend you to get some of more classic and neutral shades now. I could also see in your eyemakeup Your ladyship or Mauvement pigments!


----------



## Dani California (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got a little set of the holiday 06 warm pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are so cute.

The ones I like most out of there are:
Vanilla
Tan
Chartreuse - this is so summery and pretty!!
Pink bronze - if you like brights, you'd love this!!

God, I must use them more hehe!!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

Lovely Lily
Golden Lemon
Tan
Naked
Vanilla
Pink Opal


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 18, 2008)

I totally agree with Jardin Aires.... i use it everyday as a highlight and i am about 2/3 done the container.  Also if you can get ahold of any of the she shines pigments.. do it! I wish I bought full sizes of those! Also, violet, teal, cornflower... all these are good if you like bright colors.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 21, 2008)

im in love with Sun Pepper. too bad it's LE...i ran out but finally found someone who sold 80% of a bottle to me...
if you havent used pigments before you should go on ecrater or on here and find someone who sells samples of them, rather than paying 19.50 for something youre a stranger to. and theyre about 2 dollars per sample, so you can try out  lot more colors, as well as d/c and l/e ones!!


----------



## Cachica (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so glad you asked about this 'cause I'm looking for pigments too!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jun 25, 2008)

Vanilla and Naked are great neutrals/highlight colors! Pinked Mauve and Golden Olive are fun colors and look really pretty too!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_Ive been more of an eyeshadow and lipstick mac addict most of the time and just got into pigments recently.

I currently own both of the holiday 07 pigment sets which have:
- reflects blue
- reflects gold
- forest green
- naval blue
- softwash grey
- sunpepper
- copper sparkle
- lily white
- helium
- dazzleray

and a full sized Mutiny pigment from Naughty Nauticals

The main ones i have my eye on are:
- vanilla (because of the raves!)
- violet
- melon
- golden olive
- teal
- fuschia

but i dont know what else?
when ive been looking at peoples collections ive seen all these lovely pigments but theres just so many colours to
e from i dunno where to start_

 



Here are some of my personal favorites & must haves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mac regulars & Pro's:Vanilla, chocolate brown, pink opal, deep purple, pink pearl, tan, deep blue green & copper (metal) I love mixing that with chocolate brown, it's a great combo.

L.E's/Disc - sweet sienna, copperized, coco beach,your ladyship, 1st white, silver frost (macs original silver), forest green, green frost, apricot pink & dechchair are great as blush's too...the list goes on, lol

These are some of my most favorites.
Also I'm the cheryl some of the people here mentioned, please feel free to Pm me..my sale listings are elsewhere now.


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 28, 2008)

Well the ones ur eyeing are amazing but my favorite(doesn't seem to popular) but i love love WHITE GOLD its awesome for night time or in fact 4 me anytime. Its glittery but its awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 28, 2008)

The pigments I have are ..

Full size

Fushia (Love it)
Golden Olive (I find this hard to show up, I need to get a good green base)
Vanilla (All time fav highlighter)

Samples

Grape (This is my fav pigment evaaa !! I need to get a full size. You should get this it would look great with your colouring)
Chartreuse (This is a really pretty color)
Lily white (I think you already have this it was you that made me get this actually I saw it in one of your tuts x)
Mutiny 
Pink pearl (Not that keen on this one, still havent found something that goes with it)
Electric coral (I wore this the other day with gesso and firespot and everyone kept complimenting me, its a really nice pigment.

xx


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jul 1, 2008)

Well Vanilla is just a given sweetie. You HAVE to have that. It's a great cheek highlight as well as brow highlight, love to pop it on the center of my lip, etc etc I could go on forever...I LOVE Violet pigment, I wear it wet normally...I would say hands down those 2 are my favorites.


----------



## pooh85 (Jul 1, 2008)

I like gold mode, It's a light gold with a ligh pink shade and I like chocolate brown a dark brown with a little red shade, perfect with sunpepper!


----------



## nunu (Jul 1, 2008)

teal, tan and vanilla are a must!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 2, 2008)

Teal is my HG! then I love melon! =]


----------

